# Navel (Belly Button) Piercings...got one?



## Nox (Mar 1, 2007)

I've always wanted a navel piercing, but when I went to one reputable parlour, the piercing specialist took one look at my navel, and he said "Nope, can't do ya." :scared: I guess my navel is to shallow/flat to do it.

I've always wanted one for the past ten years, but I guess a real piercing is just not in the cards for me. I've been trying to figure out how to temporarily *glue* them on since I don't have enough hanging skin to do the clip-on. :kopfkratz:

Do any of you have any pics of you wearing your favorite navel ring? Also, what kind of metal do you all wear in your piercings... titanium, gold, sterling silver? Where do you buy your navel jewelry?


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 1, 2007)

I have my belly button pierced and I love it. I've had it since I was 19 I think. I'm actually way overdue for a new piece of jewelry. I usually just buy the cheapo ones they have at the kiosks at the mall, since I always manage to break them (the dangly ones are so delicate). It's a lot of fun. Have you ever gotten a second opinion about whether you can have it done or not? Not the best pic of me (squinting into the sun):

ImageShack - Hosting :: pictureorvideo026qq6.jpg


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 1, 2007)

I've had my navel peirced since 16 and I love it. It didn't hurt for me at all and the healing was pretty quick.


----------



## foxybronx (Mar 1, 2007)

I am going to get one sometime this Month.


----------



## kristiex0 (Mar 1, 2007)

i've had mine since i was 15.. i love it.


----------



## Manda (Mar 1, 2007)

I have one, my stomach is really flat, they couldn't even really grab any skin, so I prob shouldn't have gotten it done. OMG it hurt soooooooooo sooo SOOO bad, I felt the pain like everywhere. I almost passed out afterwards and usually I'm pretty good with this kind of thing, it actually hurt worse than my tat did. It also took quite awhile to heal, but I never got an infection (thank god).

I'm bad though, I've had it for almost 2 years now and I have yet to take it out, I clean it everyday in the shower, but I just never take it out, lol I'm scared to I guess. I'd love to wear some cute jewelry there, but I guess Im just scared I wont get it back in since I can't really grab the skin.


----------



## LilDee (Mar 1, 2007)

I've wanted one forever!! I have a gift certificate to get one done, Joe gave it to me for my birthday in January...

But I'm such a chicken!!! hoping to get the courage soon though, so it'll be healed by summer...


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Mar 1, 2007)

I have mine pierced and have had it since I was 17, I love mine but my problem is, I always play with my jewlery, especially the ball, and I lose it! I have lost so many in the last few months! LOL.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 1, 2007)

I got it done once when I was 18. However my body was rejecting the piercing for some odd reason...and one time it got caught onto my shirt (ouch) so the skin around it got loose and I ended up having to take it out or else it'll get worse. I tried repiercing it months later, but again...no luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I guess I wasn't meant to have my navel pierced...lol, so I got my tongue pierced instead. Had it for 4 yrs and no problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SalJ (Mar 1, 2007)

I had it done when I was 21 but it migrated and I had to take it out. I was gutted, because I loved it.

I keep meaning to have it done again, but maybe on the bottom next time. Not painful though, didn't even feel it!


----------



## FearlessBunny (Mar 1, 2007)

I got mine when I was 18. When I got it done it really hurt ad seemed like it took forever to heal.

I just bought a titanium CBR. I'm sensitive to cetain metals so I can' only wear titanium and sterling silver.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 1, 2007)

im like the only girl i think who doesnt really like them. at least on myself anyways, so i just went with the nipple piercings insted (oh my god they hurt like a ***** getting them).


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Mar 1, 2007)

I had mine do when i was 13 and it didnt hurt at all, I use sterling silver and i get my bars from all different places. But i agree about getting a second opinion. Also is there a claires accessories in the US? they should do stick on navel gems.


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 1, 2007)

I had mine done, but my body was rejecting the piercing a lot at first. It oozed like crazy at first! Eventually I took it out, although I can't remember why... I think it was for surgery, and I just never put it back in. I wouldn't get it redone, even though the holes are still there. Apparently, as I was told, everytime you change the ring out, you're creating more scar tissue. I already had enough from just having Cyera back then, so I'm okay without it now LOL! I'd rather get more tattoos!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 1, 2007)

Ah. I pierced my belly 4 times b myself but always let it close cus I guess it never really looked good to me. But maybe in the future


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 1, 2007)

I've had mine peirced twice!! Once when I was 15 (my mom took me), but my dad found out and got POed and made me take it out. It healed over and then when I was 16, my mom took me again (we just DIDN'T tell my dad LOL). I looove it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When I got pregnant and had to take it out I was so sad, but it didn't grow over because I had it for so long :  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 1, 2007)

Have had my navel pierced for a long time. It hurt for the first little bit and then it was fine. I took it out when when i was pregnant with my daughter at the last trimester when my belly was getting bigger and it hurt. Put it back in after with no problems. I really don't change the jewellery much-I have a few pieces that I interchange.


----------



## Nox (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, I'm so jealous of you that can have it done. I could go get another opinion, but I can see exactly where the first guy was coming from.

My belly button is sort of like a concave bowl. It is not deep at all, and I don't have any skin flaps or hangings. There is no way I can get a piercing there without some difficulties afterward.


----------



## scarletmaeve (Mar 1, 2007)

I've had my belly piercing for 5 or 6 years and was able to keep it through my whole pregnancy- the docs were stunned. I also felt no pain when getting it done but I have a deep belly button. Where did you go get the opinion? did you try a tatoo/piercing studio? or at the mall. I'm allergic to lots of metals, so tho I tried lots of cute styles I always go back to the original stainless steele.

hugs,

Anna M.


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 1, 2007)

Same here.

Dont have any pics on my computer of my fave rings/bars


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 1, 2007)

I got mine done when I turned 18, I changed the ring too soon and my body started to reject it... drastically. I have a scar now :- and that's all that is left lol. But my stomach is too pudgy for me to be having one anyway so thats okay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha.


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 1, 2007)

I wish I had a sexy flat belly to get a navel piercing.. Princess6828, you look AMAZING!!! I wish I had a body like yours! Is that a picture of you at the Jersey Shore?


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 1, 2007)

I've had mine for a couple years. It was incredibly easy with practically no pain at all, and my body accepted it with no problem. Even though it's not really a big deal to me, I'm glad I had it done. I'll post pics later tonight.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 2, 2007)

I had my done but I had to take it out. My body was rejecting it at first but then it evenutally got over that period. I worked at kmart and wear they place the bags on the lil hook thngs Im jus the right height that when I leave from behind the register my ring would get stuck on the rack and pull and so it go soo infected bc of that, I had to take it out. I dont miss it tho which is good.


----------



## mahrisa (Mar 3, 2007)

I got mine done when i was 14, it did hurt but it wasn't that bad. The healing didn't take long either, i just remember not being able to lay down on my stomach for about 3 weeks! I wear a gold barbell, and you can get those at pretty much any jewlery store. I didn't know some people were unable to get them because there wasn't enough skin/ too flat.


----------



## H1baby (Mar 3, 2007)

I have had mine done for 7 years. When I first got it done it bled alot. I dont know why. It healed up and haven't had any problems since. I just got my first tatoo in November and I waited forever afraid it was going to hurt and then I was at the parlor with my husband and was tired of waiting around while he got one so I said Okay, lets do it. It was not bad at all. They say once you get one you will want more but I don't really care if I get another or not. I actually forget its there most of the time. lol


----------



## alicia8406 (Mar 4, 2007)

I got mine done when I was 18. The healing went pretty well because I was really meticulous about the sea salt washes and stuff. I expected a little scarring or discoloration, especially with the type of skin that I have, but I've had no complications. But like someone else said, I'm a little too pudgy to be showing it off nowadays anyway...I just keep a barbell in to keep it from closing up!


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 4, 2007)

just thought i'd add some pics..


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 4, 2007)

nice. you have an amazing body


----------



## Aprill (Mar 4, 2007)

I never had one


----------



## kristiex0 (Mar 4, 2007)

When i got mine done, i thought i might have a reaction to it, because when I was little and tried to get my ears pierced, my body always rejected it. I think I had my ears pierced about 6-7 times, until I got them done with Titanium and they were fine.

So, when I went to get my bellybutton done, I was a little hesitant, but I was completely suprised. I think the clamp hurt more than the actual piercing. It hurt for about 5 minutes, and then was fine. I cleaned it with Yellow Dial Antibacterial Soap, and kept Bactine on it .. and I was fine.


----------



## han (Mar 4, 2007)

i had mine done and it did hurt and it took a while to heal i thought my body was gonna reject it but it was ok.. after i got pregnant i took it out and honestly i dont really miss it at all, sometimes it would bother me if my pants rub on it. i rather get more tats and maybe piercings on other places


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 4, 2007)

I've had one for about 6 years now, it didn't hurt to get it done but it was tender for a little while after, like when your pants rub on it and stuff. I don't wear dangly stuff b/c I'm too old for that and also b/c I'm not super skinny!! I just wear an aurora crystal barbell, never change it.

Justine had it done 2x and it was rejected both times......don't know why??


----------



## MamaRocks (Mar 4, 2007)

Used to, I had to take it out when I had my first son. I still have the scar. I may get it redone one of these days. ( that is if I can lose thse last 10 pounds! )


----------



## Nox (Apr 9, 2007)

Okay y'all! I finally got it! I did it over a week ago, and it hurt for only a second or two. And then that was it. I've had no problem yet with it!

Since I couldn't do it the conventional, "upper" way, they did it on the bottom of the navel, and it looks just as cute, if not cuter IMO, LOL!

I am very happy that I finally did it. I think this is one of the cuter piercings a girl can have. And I like that it is private also.

Hey Foxy! Have you gotten yours done yet!

Anna, Peekaboo, Perfect Mistake,

I have a question: Were there any complications with your navel piercing during your pregnancy? Did you get added stretch marks around that area? After you've had your children, did the piercing still look normal or did it permanently stretch a little?


----------



## foxybronx (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey Nox I got one last week also. Its its the barbell with a gem on the top and bottom. I LOVE IT! It didnt hurt at all,

I am using Piercemania seasalt to clean it. As well as Provon antibacterial soap.


----------



## LilDee (Apr 9, 2007)

i finally got mine a little bit ago too!! :biggrin: no problems yet, i love it!!


----------



## honeybee (Apr 11, 2007)

i don't have one but i would love to have one.


----------



## bCreative (Apr 11, 2007)

I been wanting one for the longest time. I plan on getting one sometime soon. I hope.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Apr 11, 2007)

I just had my navel redone for the 3rd time...lol. My cousins coerced me to get it redone again since both of them got theirs and they want me to join the band wagon. I'm just scared my body might reject it, but honestly the 1st time it got caught onto my shirt so it didn't heal properly which meant having to take it out. The 2nd time I got it done, i didn't wait long enough for it to heal (so the same thing happened) So fingers crossed this time! hehe, but I seriously need to lose a bit of pudge tho b4 I start showing off my navel. :lol:


----------



## scarletmaeve (Apr 12, 2007)

I haven't checked this thread in a while- I'm so sorry for responding so late. I do not have any extra stretch marks from the piercing. It looks like it did when I first had it done (of course my tummy is now bigger). I apparently have a deep navel so my belly button never became an outie throughout the whole pregnancy which is probably one reason why I didnt have to remove it. For women whose belly button isnt as deep there are many websites that make belly jewelry for pregnant women. Here's one site that I found doing a search today but there are tons of others

- Body Jewelry

enjoy yourself,

Me


----------



## `ColourMePretty (Apr 14, 2007)

I got mine done when I was 13, i wore it all the time until recently, now i only wear it the odd time


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 14, 2007)

I got mine done last year. I was so scared to get it done but it really didn't hurt that much more than an injection. I hate needles and I fully hyperventilated, LOL.

I love it though, and I love buying sexy and pretty jewellery to put in it. I don't have that flat of a stomach so I don't flaunt it or anything though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 14, 2007)

i want one but i wont subject people to the sight of my belly lol. when i lose some pounds ill def do it


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 14, 2007)

don't wait to lose the weight first! I'm not a model and I always thought I'd wait til I lost weight, but I LOVE my piercing and I'm so glad I didn't wait til I was thinner.. otherwise i'd still be waiting, LOL


----------



## Becka (Apr 14, 2007)

i got mine done about age 29. took about a year to heal, major pain ! however, well worth it, i love having it


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 14, 2007)

I had one, but it's gone now. Had to take it out when I got pregnant with my last daughter. My body tried rejecting the jewelry a lot too. It took about a good year to heal.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 14, 2007)

oooh I hope i don't get preggers and have to take it out! there is jewellry that fits in when you're pregnant though, isnt there?


----------



## Nox (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes, in fact there is Pink. It's a stretchy kind of navel bar that you can use. It will twist and contort to whatever shape it needs to assume. So the pregnant mother is comfy, and the piercing stays open.

Also, I think not just skinny, ultra flat bellies can wear navel jewelry. I think there are quite a lot of people that find a bit of a decorative navel attractive, even if the lady is a tad bit round in the belly.... :smile:


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 17, 2007)

me too nox! I'm so glad to hear I can keep it open. Not that I'm planning on getting pregnant, but you never know what could happen!


----------



## KatJ (Apr 17, 2007)

I did mine when I was like 14 or so and took it out before it fully healed. I'm kind of over the whole naval piercing thing. I had a monroe though which I *loved*


----------



## Killah Kitty (Apr 17, 2007)

I got mine done when I was 16 I didnt give it much thought just suddenly realized its pretty hot and did it. I had already gotten my tongue pierced so I didnt believe it would hurt more. It didnt lol it barely hurt and after a day I was fine.

I can only have stainless steel in it, otherwise it gets irratated, so most of the time I keep the plain stainless barbel in and constantly search stores for really cute stainless steel jewelry.

I tried this one just recently and I loved it so much, loved to show it off hehe, but I had to take it out because I didnt take it out when I went for showers and it was like half real so the little tiny loops that held it together started to rust :scared: I miss it lots it was sexy but I continue on my search for a new sexy ring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Love this thread by the way! Glad you got yours done Nox! Would love to see pics!


----------



## -KT- (Apr 17, 2007)

I have had mine for a little over 4 years now and I love it. I want to get a lower navel piercing but I was told I don't have enough skin to get it done.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nox (Apr 17, 2007)

Hahahaaaa! No way Jose! It does not look photo ready at all. It is kinda crusty right now, so I'd rather not show it off just yet if you don't mind, LOL. I'll just wait till it heals a little bit more. :laughing:


----------



## Piaz (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats a great idea.....Well I even love to go for that....

Well a kind of pain initially exists and gets cured within

a short span......


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 17, 2007)

this is the only pic of me I have which shows my belly button ring. This was taken just after I got it. We went on a dolphin watching tour and I think all the salt water stopped me from getting an infection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nox (Apr 17, 2007)

Pink, that bikini is SUPER cute and you look good in it!


----------



## shea26 (Apr 17, 2007)

When navel piercings first got popular I wanted one really bad, but now I am glad that I dont have one. I get more positive comments on not having one... I think its because society is so used to seeing it.


----------



## justdragmedown (Apr 17, 2007)

i got mine done with my mom. i said I was 18 and she got hers with me, so I wasnt asked for ID. I've had mine for a while now and have had no problems. I owned horses until I was 17 and always rode with it in only prblem was it would sometimes break the hook if they had dangles. Otherwise their great. I tend to stay with surgical steel or now gold since my boyfriend bought it for me


----------



## ivette (Apr 18, 2007)

i would be afraid to get my naval piered


----------



## Nox (Apr 20, 2007)

And that's okay!

This kind of piercing is definitely not for everybody. :10:


----------



## Killah Kitty (Apr 20, 2007)

Lol oh well then thats ok Id still love to see it after it heals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

pinksugar the belly button piercing and that bikini look awesome on you. Actually I totally love that bikini hehe you look great!


----------



## snowy (Apr 20, 2007)

I dont have one. I would love to have ......someday....

I think its really sexy.


----------



## diana3 (Apr 24, 2007)

My mom and dad are so against me getting one.. but when I finally start driving.. i'm definantley getting one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SupaFly10579 (Apr 24, 2007)

I have one and I love it.


----------



## SherryAnn (Apr 25, 2007)

I think it is so sexy. My best friend and I have decided that we would go in June and have ours done together. We have both had three children and have worked like crazy to get our bodies back in shape. It has been hard, and we have lost about 110 pounds between the two of us!

So I mentioned to my husband that we are planning to do this and he freaked out. I asked him why and he said he just didn't like the idea. Then I had to tell him that I DON'T CARE!!!!!! It is MY belly button, not his! And if I am going to lose weight, and struggle, and suffer, then I will enjoy having jewelry in it!

I normally reach a compromise with him on stuff but give me a break, man...my stomach was stretched out to forever and back so let me enjoy it while it is semi-flat. (Certainly not as flat as the girls in this thread, though!)

So June it will be. I can't wait. I have been looking forward to this for years.


----------



## jhjodec9 (Apr 25, 2007)

ive had mine done since i was 13 and i didnt hurt because i got it with the gun. i usually use sterling silver. i think you should get a second opinion you would really love it if you get it


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 25, 2007)

aww, sherry! that is an awesome reason to get a piercing!! go you! my dad didn't like the idea at all. I hardly talked about getting it done before hand, but whenever I did, my dad thought it was defacing your body and stuff like that. I actually felt like maybe I shouldn't get it if he felt like that, but mum told me he didn't even like us getting our ears pierced so I disregarded what he thought, haha!

I went and got mine while I was on holiday and it was a big surprise when I got back. Mum thought she'd hate it but when I showed her she actually really liked it! Maybe your husband will be the same!


----------



## MindySue (Apr 25, 2007)

i was gonna then decided not to. piercings get old fast, like my nose piercing did


----------



## cintamay (May 14, 2007)

Ive had mine for about 5 yrs or so. Never had any problems with it. no regrets!


----------



## pinksugar (May 14, 2007)

cintamay, that looks totally hot. If I didn't have mine pierced already, that would make me want to get a piercing, :lol:


----------



## cintamay (May 14, 2007)

thanks :smileno:


----------



## pinksugar (May 14, 2007)

I think that's fair enough. I didn't get it done when 'everybody else' was getting it done - I was a late bloomer. It was really popular here around 14-17 years old, and I didn't get mine done til the trend was WELL over, haha!

so yeah, I just liked the way it looked, but it DOES go through surges of popularity and I can understand not wanting one just because everyone else has one.. a piercing is like a puppy - it's for life!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissOli (May 14, 2007)

thought of getting one when I was younger...but I didn't, guess I was scared...my mums friend has one and when she had her done she almost kicked the guy who made it cause of the pain *ouch*

Tho looking at ur pics..it makes me wanna have one too...so cute(always thought they were)

who knows...just isn't sure yet..better be 100% sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wondering also about the healing..abit sensitive atleast with metal and silver..so don't know what kind I would have to have...gold or something else perhaps :kopfkratz:


----------



## hushabye (May 14, 2007)

ive had mine for 2 years now......


----------



## SalJ (May 15, 2007)

I miss mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This thread is making me think I should just go get it done again. But my rook is playing up so much, I dunno if I can handle two angry piercings right now.


----------



## farris2 (May 16, 2007)

I got one as a gift to myself for losing weight.That ws in 1996 I took it out in 2003


----------



## thaoie (Jun 18, 2007)

I've got my navel done last year on my birthday. I was afraid at first, thinking that it will hurt and all, but it didnt hurt at all and I'm happy that I got it done. It looks so nice. I love it !!!


----------



## Nox (Jun 18, 2007)

Awww... you guys... I had to take mine out. BOOOO! edro: I believe it was starting to reject, so I removed the bar before it got too advanced.

As much as I wanted it, it's just not gonna happen. The good thing out of all of this is that it's not really going to leave a scar (the holes filled up within hours of me removing the navel bar:icon_conf).


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jun 18, 2007)

No belly ring piercings here-but if I were younger--I sure would.


----------



## purpleShika (Jun 19, 2007)

me too I've had one but it's only a scar now,I wanted to get it pierced again(i don't know if it's ok to repierce,I've heard it's not) but my hubby wouldn't let me. too sad,'coz I really really luv them.Just used the one in stainless. I stopped because the design that I liked best,I couldn't find it anywhere.sigh....:banghead:


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 19, 2007)

yea ihave one, i got it when i turned 18, it was my bday gift, and all i remember was laughing while the needle went in lmao


----------



## Manda (Jun 19, 2007)

Okay, so I just noticed that my belly button ring is missing and the skin is ripped (see earlier post about mine being too thin). OMG I wonder when this happened? I swear it was there in the shower...maybe not though. It doesn't hurt and its not raw, the skin is totally healed, just looks weird now


----------

